# Relocating from UK to Coin, Malaga



## TRouco (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi, I’m looking to move to Coin, with my husband and 2 young children, 5 (in reception) and 7 (in year 2).

My husband is a Spanish national, although was born in the UK, and speaks fluent Spanish, myself and my children speak basic (me) and nearly non existent (my boys) although I would most definitely get tutors for us all, my children especially before we move there.

The advice I’m looking for is on moving my children, who are slightly shy and would need time to settle into any environment especially a Spanish school, into Spanish state or international schools. How have you and your children found this?

Also we would be looking for a rural property as we have horses and goats to bring with us, so my other concern is being to far out from society and making friends. As we have only visited, and fell in love with, Coin on weekends away we didn’t get to see a whole deal of the community, from what we saw it was mainly Spanish and older generations. Is this the case or were we simply in the wrong part.

How is the day to day activity in Coin for a young (ahem I’m trying to hang in there on the young 🤣) family?

And finally, if for any reason it doing work out for us, 🤞🏻That won’t be the case, we would want to keep the property for a holiday home and let, how is the rental market should this happen?

Sorry so many questions, we have been thinking this over for quite a number of years and due to my children’s ages I’m keen to do it ASAP to give them more time to settle and learn the language while they’re still young. But it’s such a big thing I am nervous it’s not the right thing to do for my boys.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The children are the right ages as you say, so now's the time if you plan to put them into state education. Children certainly pick up the language more easily than adults, but I don't believe it's a painless process; you are right to be concerned. However it is a fantastic growing experience for most youngsters. It will open their minds, and their brains too (learning another language benefits us in all kinds of ways).
I also think you're right to have concerns about living out of town. It could work, but it might not. Spanish children typically have a lot of homework, but they also do a lot of after school activities too.

Another question needs to be asked and answered. What about work? Will you move be dependant on you and your husband finding jobs?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

For your info, there's an Expat motor insurance broker in Coin which speaks English.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A few years ago Coin was full of expats, unless they have all gone back.


----------



## TRouco (Mar 21, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The children are the right ages as you say, so now's the time if you plan to put them into state education. Children certainly pick up the language more easily than adults, but I don't believe it's a painless process; you are right to be concerned. However it is a fantastic growing experience for most youngsters. It will open their minds, and their brains too (learning another language benefits us in all kinds of ways).
> I also think you're right to have concerns about living out of town. It could work, but it might not. Spanish children typically have a lot of homework, but they also do a lot of after school activities too.
> 
> Another question needs to be asked and answered. What about work? Will you move be dependant on you and your husband finding jobs?


Thank you for your reply, yes I think we will definitely have teething problems as my boys struggle with after school clubs let alone starting a whole new school. But they are resilient and once they start something they learn to relax and enjoy it. 
I’m hoping we can find something semi rural so close enough for our children to socialise and carry out after school activities but rural enough to allow land for our animals. 

Luckily work is not an issue for us as my husband works from home, although I think I would look for something to get me inter grated into the community. 

Thank you again for your comments 😁


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

TRouco said:


> Thank you for your reply, yes I think we will definitely have teething problems as my boys struggle with after school clubs let alone starting a whole new school. But they are resilient and once they start something they learn to relax and enjoy it.
> I’m hoping we can find something semi rural so close enough for our children to socialise and carry out after school activities but rural enough to allow land for our animals.
> 
> Luckily work is not an issue for us as my husband works from home, although I think I would look for something to get me inter grated into the community.
> ...


Your kids are probably your biggest resource for making contacts. Going for a coffee after dropping off in the morning, waiting for kids to come out of swimming, chess, whatever in the afternoon... These activities are usually organised by the town hall, not the school (although they may be given info about them at school) There are also usually lots of activities for adults and might even be free Spanish classes


----------



## TRouco (Mar 21, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> TRouco said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply, yes I think we will definitely have teething problems as my boys struggle with after school clubs let alone starting a whole new school. But they are resilient and once they start something they learn to relax and enjoy it.
> ...


That’s good to know thank you. 

Do you what the economy is like for finding work, should I decide to try? I’m planning on learning Spanish before we go, luckily I know a lot of the basics through my husband already.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

TRouco said:


> That’s good to know thank you.
> 
> Do you what the economy is like for finding work, should I decide to try? I’m planning on learning Spanish before we go, luckily I know a lot of the basics through my husband already.


There is still high unemployment in Spain, higher still in the south and, bad luck you were born a woman, so even higher  Personally I think it's still very difficult to find work. It's great that you are learning Spanish, but to have the proficiency to work in another language usually takes a couple of years.
However, it does depend on your field of expertise, the geographical area and the luck of the draw. You could try sussing out companies and looking on web pages. Your husband can help you out with that.
See what others have to say...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> For your info, there's an Expat motor insurance broker in Coin which speaks English.


Also you will find Eldorado, near Coin ( not the fabled city of gold ) but the purpose built BBC film
set, for what they hoped would be their very own British Expat _Neighbours_ in the Spanish sun,
to emulate the success of the Australian soap, _Neighbours_.

:couch2:

Anyway I believe their are regular tourist trips to the fictional town of Los Barcos
( now an unoccupied gated village ) but very much available for tours by _Eldorado_ fans.

Broadcast 3 days a week in place of the Wogan Show, from July 1992 it had mixed reviews
before the last series ended, the following year.
Anyway just to get you up to speed, in case your waylaid by British tourists looking for
El Dorado in Spain, here it is:


BBC Soap in the sun Eldorado - part1


BBC Soap in the sun Eldorado - part2


BBC Soap in the sun Eldorado - part3


BBC Breakfast News goes in search of Eldorado in Southern Spain


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

don't know about tourist trips Willy but what you might find is it's used for paintballing.Also if you have a look on FaceBook there is a designated group for it.Have to say it is in a lovely area It's a world away from the coast.A greeting.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coin and Alhaurin are full of Brits, but in my experience, British over retirement age. Might not be the ideal location for young children.

You will also find it more difficult to make a decent living out in the sticks - but you can always commute.

Personally, I would try to find somewhere closer to Alhaurin de la Torre.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Three positive things about Coin:


Close to Ikea for [mostly] good quality furniture
Close to Fuengirola where there is an Overseas (Iceland) store for all the Brit food that you might miss
Also in Fuengirola, on the seafront is Crispy Cod - the best fish and chips in Spain.

a fourth, depending on how you look at it - you won't have to put up with us as next-door neighbours


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Three positive things about Coin:
> 
> 
> Close to Ikea for [mostly] good quality furniture
> ...


Talking of neighbours - I've no doubt that for Eldorado devotees, Los Barcos is the holy grail of any trip
to Spain ( no matter what the film sets used for now ) as they just cannot get over the chance 
to walk along the same path and streets their stars used to walk.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Three positive things about Coin:
> 
> 
> Close to Ikea for [mostly] good quality furniture
> ...


True, very close to Ojen too, lovely place. Marbella nearby too. Cons. barking dogs and not as scenic as some rural places.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Talking of neighbours - I've no doubt that for Eldorado devotees, Los Barcos is the holy grail of any trip
> to Spain ( no matter what the film sets used for now ) as they just cannot get over the chance
> to walk along the same path and streets their stars used to walk.


Are there really any devotees except you who has an obsession with it. The place is derelict (wonder who owns it) the series had a couple of decent Actors and the rest weren't fit for Butlins. Plot a farce with sleazy old men sh agging teenagers.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Isobella said:


> Are there really any devotees except you who has an obsession with it. The place is derelict (wonder who owns it) the series had a couple of decent Actors and the rest weren't fit for Butlins. Plot a farce with sleazy old men sh agging teenagers.


I know, I know there are score's of soaps that I hate but there again there's many more who worship _Coronation
Street_, that is decades past it's sell by date and even Noele Gordon is still mentioned with reverence,
from that 1970-80's soap boredom _Crossroads _!! and as for _Eastenders_, Yuk !!
So who am I to judge on other people's tastes.

I couldn't stand Eldorado myself but there again - it's great for a laugh !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:focus:Shut up about El Dorado and give these people some decent advice!:focus::focus:


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :focus:Shut up about El Dorado and give these people some decent advice!:focus::focus:


Of course just couldn't resist mentioning Coins other notorious attraction. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TRouco (Mar 21, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Shut up about El Dorado and give these people some decent advice!


Thank you 😆😆


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :focus:Shut up about El Dorado and give these people some decent advice!:focus::focus:


Post of the day


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello TRouco, I've got a place in the hills about 15mins. from Coin. Agreed, most properties around me on the hill are owned by retired Brits (some of them early) or Spanish weekenders. Now I happen to think that is not such a bad idea as you've always got someone to mix and speak with until you're ready to brave a conversation in Andalucian. Possibly not ideal for the children as there aren't any other children to mix with nearby. Having lived in a rural Scotland, I've never found it to be a problem, it just meant more driving about. As for the animals, are you aware that there isn't a blade of grass about for several months in the summer?


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

It´s a great location to get to OTHER PLACES  ....Airport, Malaga, Marbella & Coast in general. It is beautiful, but when I lived near Alhaurin El Grande, I got tired of having to drive everywhere. You also get a hell of a lot of retired Brits who simply move for the sun, and never attempt to speak Spanish or integrate. 

Had some great restaurants though....Santiagos http://www.santiagoskitchen.com/.....and a fish restaurant called Casa Paco.

Property prices are great though....you get a lot for your money inland.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> Three positive things about Coin:
> 
> 
> Close to Ikea for [mostly] good quality furniture
> ...



Is the Crispy Cod good? 

Tried a few in Spain, and always disappointed. People think it´s so easy to open a chippy, but forget to cook it properly. Always soggy, like the fat is old or not hot enough.


----------



## TRouco (Mar 21, 2018)

DonMarco said:


> Hello TRouco, I've got a place in the hills about 15mins. from Coin. Agreed, most properties around me on the hill are owned by retired Brits (some of them early) or Spanish weekenders. Now I happen to think that is not such a bad idea as you've always got someone to mix and speak with until you're ready to brave a conversation in Andalucian. Possibly not ideal for the children as there aren't any other children to mix with nearby. Having lived in a rural Scotland, I've never found it to be a problem, it just meant more driving about. As for the animals, are you aware that there isn't a blade of grass about for several months in the summer?


Hi thanks for reply, well we live in a semi rural area now, 10 min each way to 2 towns but far enough that we have to drive to get anywhere, even the local shop. So the children are used to playing on our farm just them and having to drive to get to school/see friends etc. 
Do you go into Coín often? Is there a younger generation in Coín town? And are there many children in the town? 
Part of me wants rural part of me want closer to town and may separate land for the animals. Hmm something to think about. 

With regards to the animals, good point regarding the grass, we have to buy hay all throughout the winter months here so will be the same scenario there just the opposite way around. I have a friend who has a horsemanship training facility there and she has more horses than we do so I’m sure she could point me in the direction of where to get hay luckily. 

My husband is fluent in Spanish, Spanish parents and raised speaking Spanish before English, but he was born in England so speaks both languages fluently. Although he is from Galicia, so doesn’t have the southern accent and has some different words, which isn’t always welcomed 😬 but I’m sure we would be fine. 

Well it’s certainly a lot to think about thank you


----------



## TRouco (Mar 21, 2018)

danboy20 said:


> It´s a great location to get to OTHER PLACES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m used to having to drive everywhere due to where we live in England so this luckily wouldn’t bother me. I have to drive a few miles just to get a pint of milk 😄

I’m hoping the kids will pick up the Spanish fluently at school, some friends children were a bit older than mine and were fluent after a few months so fingers crossed. 

And regarding property I’ve seen you do get a lovely amount for your money, especially compared with the UK! So this makes me very happy 😆


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

danboy20 said:


> Is the Crispy Cod good?
> .


Excellent!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Excellent!


Blooming heck Baldi you can't be short of a bob or two to pay their rip off prices.Think they are hiked up for the tourists.jajajaja


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tarot650 said:


> Blooming heck Baldi you can't be short of a bob or two to pay their rip off prices.Think they are hiked up for the tourists.jajajaja


When one lives in a fish and chips desert as we do, it is a case of almost any port in a storm but having tried other offerings down in Brit land - we have found CC is the best so don't mind if it is a bit more expensive. Having said that, it is a rarity for us to venture down there in the first place, for example we have only been down there three or four times in almost ten years.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> When one lives in a fish and chips desert as we do, it is a case of almost any port in a storm but having tried other offerings down in Brit land - we have found CC is the best so don't mind if it is a bit more expensive. Having said that, it is a rarity for us to venture down there in the first place, for example we have only been down there three or four times in almost ten years.


There is more to life than fish and chips.Think the last time we had fish and chips was more years back then I care to remember.Memory serves me right it was the Cod Father in Nerja but come on bud you have to admit they are rip off prices.Good job he doesn' t rely on people like us.jajajaja


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> There is more to life than fish and chips.Think the last time we had fish and chips was more years back then I care to remember.Memory serves me right it was the Cod Father in Nerja but come on bud you have to admit they are rip off prices.Good job he doesn' t rely on people like us.jajajaja


Did you know Big Als in La Cala? he did a good Elvis impersonation too.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tarot650 said:


> *There is more to life than fish and chips*.Think the last time we had fish and chips was more years back then I care to remember.Memory serves me right it was the Cod Father in Nerja but come on bud you have to admit they are rip off prices.Good job he doesn' t rely on people like us.jajajaja


Of course there is more to life than f&c which is why we live some 250km away from Britland but just occasionally, if we happen to be down that way, it is nice to re-kindle old memories. Pricewise, since it is a rare treat, we aren't particularly bothered, providing it isn't exorbitant and it* is *sit-down, not carrying out a greasy soggy mess. Another advantage, since it is open to the elements, we can take the pooches who sit quietly under the table.

Previously we had tried another establishment - the fish had been cooked from frozen so was still a bit frozen in the middle, the batter soggy and the chips were ghastly.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Of course there is more to life than f&c which is why we live some 250km away from Britland but just occasionally, if we happen to be down that way, it is nice to re-kindle old memories. Pricewise, since it is a rare treat, we aren't particularly bothered, providing it isn't exorbitant and it* is *sit-down, not carrying out a greasy soggy mess. Another advantage, since it is open to the elements, we can take the pooches who sit quietly under the table.
> 
> Previously we had tried another establishment - the fish had been cooked from frozen so was still a bit frozen in the middle, the batter soggy and the chips were ghastly.


Thats nice


----------



## Hkdave (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi chaps, first timer speaking.
Regarding the cod n chips.
We were stuck with the fried merluza or rosada that comes in small bite sized pieces. Went to Fuengirola for the day, had the fish n chips, came back inland and decided that the cod n chip longing had long gone.
But the damned Sunday roast desire/fetish is still there!


----------



## Hkdave (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi,
before we got our house we looked at Coin.
One had a swimming pool and ok views the other a really beautiful garden anyone would be proud of. However OH can't swim and as non-residents the huge garden would've gone to rack and ruin. Hope you have better luck..lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hkdave said:


> Hi chaps, first timer speaking.
> Regarding the cod n chips.
> We were stuck with the fried merluza or rosada that comes in small bite sized pieces. Went to Fuengirola for the day, had the fish n chips, came back inland and decided that the cod n chip longing had long gone.
> But the damned Sunday roast desire/fetish is still there!


You can still indulge in the Sunday roast, we do from time to time. One has to modify the menu slightly (for example it is difficult to find a nice leg of pork for roasting, i.e. with crackling, because that cut goes to make jamón serrano) and we usually use lomo de cerdo. We have a halogen oven which is good for doing roasts, air-frying chips, and lots more without overheating the kitchen, especially in summer and we also have a slow cooker for the same reason, PLUS both are very economical to run. We also take both with us at Chrissy mouse when we go away to a rented apartment that only has a two burner stovetop and we can have a full Christmas dinner


----------



## Hkdave (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Baldilocks,
I know you may find this strange, what with coming to live in Spain, but I don't eat porkers!
However, the rabbits that's a diferent story.
Regarding cooking facilities we have managed for 25 years on a 2 burner gas hob without oven or microwave. Me tag name says it all...lol

PS In Spain, have upgraded to a 4 burner electric stove!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TRouco said:


> Hi thanks for reply, well we live in a semi rural area now, 10 min each way to 2 towns but far enough that we have to drive to get anywhere, even the local shop. So the children are used to playing on our farm just them and having to drive to get to school/see friends etc.
> Do you go into Coín often? Is there a younger generation in Coín town? And are there many children in the town?
> 
> Well it’s certainly a lot to think about thank you


Here are the 2017 population stats for Coin - out of over 50,000 inhabitants, only 3,600 are foreigners. Also a quarter of the population are under 20, so there are loads of schools! 

Instituto de EstadÃ*stica y CartografÃ*a de AndalucÃ*a. SIMA - Co?n (MÃ¡laga)

I do wonder sometimes, given the comments, whether some British residents never go outside their own urbanisations....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Here are the 2017 population stats for Coin - out of over 50,000 inhabitants, only 3,600 are foreigners. Also a quarter of the population are under 20, so there are loads of schools!
> 
> Instituto de EstadÃ*stica y CartografÃ*a de AndalucÃ*a. SIMA - Co?n (MÃ¡laga)
> 
> I do wonder sometimes, given the comments, whether some British residents never go outside their own urbanisations....


There must be an awful lot of Brits not on the padron then. Or maybe they've left in droves since I was last there - it was a few years ago.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

TRouco said:


> Hi thanks for reply, well we live in a semi rural area now, 10 min each way to 2 towns but far enough that we have to drive to get anywhere, even the local shop. So the children are used to playing on our farm just them and having to drive to get to school/see friends etc.
> Do you go into Coín often? Is there a younger generation in Coín town? And are there many children in the town?
> Part of me wants rural part of me want closer to town and may separate land for the animals. Hmm something to think about.
> 
> ...


Hi again, To answer your questions first, on average I'm in Coin probably twice a week and I have to say I don't see all that many children about but I imagine they're all at school during the day. There are some after-school activities near where my house is (Football, Basketball, Tennis etc.) I believe the public swimming pool is a great asset to the area as well but as I'm not here during Summer school holidays, I not sure how much it is used.

Your children will be your greatest asset when it comes to making contact and mixing with the locals and I'm sure with your husband being Spanish you'll have no problems settling in. Don't be put off by some posters who think Expats equals Lager louts. Coin is not Benidorm and sometimes I wonder why so many Expats on this forum are so against Expats. I for one am grateful that I have a bunch of friendly and helpfull Expats around me. And as for the local people, I've not had a single bad experience where I could say I'm not welcome here.

Maybe its Spain in general but I find the cost of living in Coin very cheap and Coin itself has everything I need for day to day living and for more interesting events or entertainment (not to mention the airport) you're just a stone's throw from Malaga or Marbella. I love the hills around Coin and am lucky enough to have wonderful views thanks to the nearby Sierra de las Nieves.


----------

